# Clovelly this week or weekend sometime, 7th - 12th



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Just looking outside at pretty good conditions, bit of a swell and breeze offshore?
Wanting to find a morning this week to get out before work, leave from Gordons Bay. Will keep an eye on the forecast, it's weather dependant. Otherwise it will be sat or sunday morning.
Anyone keen on chasing reds, salmon and kingies around Wedding Cake island, let me know.

Cheers Dave


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Dave,
did you go or are you still looking to get out?
the forecast is still looking good although that wind seems to be stuck around the 12 to 15 mark.
Another option would be out from malabar which would put us in the shelter of the cliffs.
will have to check with the wife but i do want to get out either friday sta or sun


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Keza, Gatesy. Yeah that wind is just enough to be a mild nuisance (not for Gatesy though!) But staying close to the cliffs is a good idea if wedding cake is not on.
I havent made it out yet, maybe tomorrow, sat or sunday, any day and early is best for me also.
Malabar is somewhere I want to check out, especially if it's forecast as little or no swell.
Otherwise, we leave Gordons, turn left and troll, cast around Shark Point and then along the cliffs north towards Bronte. I only tend to go as far as the cemetery though.
Great place for kings in summer, and gets everything else also. It's a lazy option but good when conditions are windy or if you've got a hangover.....

Just a BIG note also, I think City to surf is on this sunday, which means travelling around the city and eastern burbs will be crap!, and therefore the rest of Sydney will be backed up too!

Sounds like a go! I'm in.
Dave 0419 331 162


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

traffic wont be an issue for me as i am on this side, what about you Gatsey ?
will check with the missus tonight to confirm, she is doing the city to surf but i think that is later on.

kerry


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I won't be going near the east or city with the city to surf on.

Thinking of another Long Reef bash early on Sunday. Seabreeze is saying 10-15kts, swinging around from W to SE, while WindGuru is saying 5-7kts with the same direction change. Will be drifting around the wall. High tide around 8 so looking to get the last couple of hours of the run-in. Will stay out a while if conditions are OK


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

well it looks like my wife has to leave a bit early on sunday,
is saturday a possiblity ?


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Either is possible. I'd rather not a westerly, only because fish tend to go off the bite on a westerly.
I may even try tomorrow am, but I'm starting to think mid week was the best time to have tried.
Still we'll hatch a plan and get out there anyway.
Keep an eye on the weather sites.

cheers dave


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I would love to have a play around with a school of salmon, there was one hanging around Bondi but i haven't been down to have a look lately.
My wife is swimming at Bronte in the morning so i will ask her to do a fish count.

Tomorrow does look good if you can you should probably get out there Dave


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Just got back as I got out for a few hours. Water is very clear, breeze increasing and from NW. Drifted witht the wind, throwing plastics and only got pike and Sgt Baker. So not many fish, but atleast Gordons was flat to launch...
Didnt see any salmon, just a seal at one stage which didnt help the fishing either!

Speak later, I'm out after work, so give me a text re tomorrow!


----------

